# What do you guys think i should use to catch either ........



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

I would love to get my hands on a musky or even just a pike. now i have lures and stuff that is said to catch them but still no success. I'm going to be 16 in about 5 weeks the 27 of august and therenothing more than i want to catch one before i turn 18... ( thats my personal goal). So any advice would be appriciated. should i used jigs, swimbaits, crankbaits, feather jigs , and minnows etc...????? THanks for the help sincerely Rex / BIGBUCK144


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Buy three of the bigger spoons (3.5-4") - Red/White, Black/White and 5 of Diamonds. Use leaders. Troll along weedlines. On the front page is an article designed to get you started on the basics of pike fishing. That should give you some ideas. It is mid-summer though, so the "wheres" of pike fishing have changed.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Use a leader, and j hook and a smelt and let it sit on the bottom and you will catch pike all day long. Herring also work too.


----------

